# blue tetra feistiness



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

I currently have in quarantine 15 neon tetras and 1 blue tetra. The blue tetra has been very aggressive towards the neons. I don't have any previous experience with blue tetra's.

Is this aggressiveness common for the species? Does it have anything to do with the shared blue coloration? Would adding more blue tetras diffuse this aggression?

Thanks!


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Blue tetras are prone to nip and be a little more feisty than other tetras and they are very active. If space permits I would add another 5+ blue tetras, all tetras like being in groups of the same species and that should calm aggression down. It might also go down once you put them in your regular tank, if your quarantine is small or not planted. Regardless I would add some more blue tetras if you have the room.


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

aquaman555 said:


> Blue tetras are prone to nip and be a little more feisty than other tetras and they are very active. If space permits I would add another 5+ blue tetras, all tetras like being in groups of the same species and that should calm aggression down. It might also go down once you put them in your regular tank, if your quarantine is small or not planted. Regardless I would add some more blue tetras if you have the room.


Thanks for the reply. The blue tetra was a circumstantial pickup, so I don't even have a dedicated tank for it/them yet. I guess I'll pick up a few more and set up a tank just for them. Another good place for trimmings to go...

10 gallon tank should be ok, right? What else do you think I can put in with them that will be ok? Couple of corydoras?


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

No problem, I am surprised you are finding blue tetras locally. I wish I could get my hands on some. They are beautiful fish, I've never kept them myself. A close friend has a nice group in a community, beautiful fish. I don't see why they are not seen more often in the hobby.

10g should be fine I would assume, some people will say bigger because they are normally a very active fish. A few corys should do well with them.


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

The neons were for my Dad's 125 gallon tank. The fish spent three weeks in quarantine (which has no plants, but a bunch of PVC and ornaments in which to hide) and were ready to move, and I figured the blue tetra would be better off in that tank. Moved them all today; the blue tetra is already claiming a corner for himself and chasing away all the other fish (including some zebra danios that are twice the size). I'll pick up a bunch more of the blue tetras to put in quarantine and add them after a few weeks.

They really are beautiful. I've seen them at several of the Petland Discounts in NYC (not sure where you are, but I named it so you can find them if you're in the area too). I am out and about on appointments all the time and often have some time to kill between appointments, so I know where all of the different fish stores are. The blue tetras have stood out each time I've seen them. I researched them online, but only noted their needs; I didn't see any comments about their aggressiveness. Of course, I should've known how feisty they were... the store had them in a tank with some red cherry shrimp, and I saw them picking apart the shrimp that didn't have the sense to hide. Then, when I went in to buy the neons, I asked for some RCS also, and the guy put in one of the blue tetras too.


----------

